# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Để quản lý dự án thành công

## vftravel

Bạn vừa mới được bổ nhiệm vào vai trò người quản lý dự án. Bạn bắt đầu công việc mới này như thế nào? 

Khả năng làm việc và cơ hội thành công của bạn sẽ đạt đến đâu? Hy vọng những bước sau đây phần nào sẽ giúp bạn chạm tay dến thành công.

Xác định mục tiêu. Đây là điều quan trọng nhất mà bạn nên làm. Bạn phải hiểu vai trò của bạn trong nhiệm vụ mới này cũng như mục đích của dự án này là gì? Nếu bạn không có đủ thông tin từ cấp trên, hãy tự vạch cho mình mục tiêu riêng và đề xuất để được công nhận.

Phát huy nguồn lực. Nguồn nhân lực, trang thiết bị và tiền bạc - bạn sẽ sử dụng như thế nào để đạt được mục đích trong công việc của bạn? Thường là bạn sẽ không trực tiếp điều khiển nhưng bạn sẽ quản lý chúng thông qua một khuôn mẫu dành cho người quản lý. 

Thành công hay không, công việc dễ hay khó đều tùy thuộc vào khả năng làm việc của bạn.

Kiểm soát thời gian biểu. Bạn phải đưa ra thời gian bao lâu để hoàn thành dự án cũng như những kế hoạch phát triển chúng. Cần linh hoạt trong việc sử dụng thời gian, đừng để hoang phí bất cứ một thời khắc nào. 

Nếu sử dụng quá thời gian quy định, bạn sẽ làm chậm tiến trình dự án, đồng nghĩa với việc ngân sách đầu tư bị hạn chế.

Thực hiện theo nhóm. Tập hợp những người trong nhóm để cùng làm việc và bắt đầu một cuộc thảo luận. Họ phải là những người có chuyên môn trong lĩnh vực này và đã được chỉ định để cùng bạn làm việc. Công việc của bạn là quản lý nhóm, phân tích và tổng hợp ý kiến của mọi người.

Lên lịch cho những tiến trình. Vạch rõ từng chuyên đề của dự án và lập danh sách những điểm cụ thể trong mỗi tiến trình tổng quát. 

Điều này sẽ giúp bạn nắm bắt rõ hơn từng bước đi đã hoạch định theo trình tự sắp xếp và cấp bậc chuyên sâu hơn. Sau đó, xác định tiến trình nào sẽ thực hiện đầu tiên? Tiến trình nào sẽ kế tiếp? Tiến trình nào có thể thực hiện cùng lúc với những phương án khác nhau...

Yêu cầu thẩm định lại dự án. Hãy tạo nên giới hạn hợp lý về thời gian, tiền bạc và tài năng cho một dự án. Cần làm một bản tường trình cho ban giám đốc và yêu cầu thay đổi những điều không thực tế trong dự án. 

Nên chủ động đòi hỏi sự thay đổi ở trong dự án của bạn, đừng đợi trước khi nó trở thành những điều rắc rối mới cần thẩm định.

Đừng quá cứng nhắc. Đề ra kế hoạch làm việc cũng như những nguyên tắc cho bản thân là một điều rất quan trọng nhưng kế hoạch đó cũng có thể thay đổi được. 

Từ những ý kiến phản hồi của người trong nhóm và từ bên ngoài, hãy tiến hành điều chỉnh công việc sao cho phù hợp với dựa án trong khoảng thời gian cho phép.

Quan sát tiến triển của nhóm. Hãy thể hiện nhiệt huyết ngay khi bắt tay vào thực hiện dự án, đồng thời hướng dẫn cho những người trong nhóm theo phương cách dễ tiếp thu nhất. 

Điều này sẽ tạo ra một không khí làm việc hòa đồng và dễ bắt kịp mọi vấn đề, đồng thời giải quyết kịp những rắc rối trước khi chúng trở nên nghiêm trọng.

Ghi chép lại mọi thứ. Hãy viết ra những điều cần phải thay đổi, và tại sao. Mỗi giai đoạn đều nảy sinh một nhu cầu mới cần thêm vào dự án - ghi ra nguồn gốc phát sinh những nhu cầu đó và cách điều chỉnh nguồn ngân sách. 

Bạn không thể nhớ được hết mọi thứ nên hãy cho chúng vào một cuốn sổ, để đến khi cần thiết bạn sẽ nhớ chúng dễ dàng.

Cập nhật về dự án để cho cấp trên thấy được những tiến bộ trong quá trình làm việc của bạn. Đừng ngại đưa ra những bước tiến cũng như việc bạn đã hoàn thành một giai đoạn quan trọng. 

Song song đó, nên đưa ra cho cả nhóm cùng thảo luận để họ nắm bắt được những gì đã được thực hiện trong dự án. Không chỉ có bạn giỏi, mà cần làm sao cho cả nhóm cùng giỏi. Như vậy bạn mới là người vừa quản lý tốt dự án của mình đồng thời cũng là người lãnh đạo giỏi.

----------

